# Needing support and encouragement



## akmb07 (Sep 7, 2011)

I know I'm new and I've made a few topics here concerning my marriage. I have been wearing rose tinted glasses and now have taken them off and finally see. There is no going back.

As I have posted before we lost our son to DHR. Someone called with a false claim of negect even thought I had been taking him to the doc to figure out why he was having trouble eating. I thought the state had made a mistake. I thought that that was the reason why. But that is not true. In the last few days I have realized through the help of family and friends that I was in a abusive relationship and as much as I love the man my STBX put up in front of me it was a lie. A cold hard lie. All of it was a illusion and when our son didn't come back. He left me penniless and alone. 

He just wants to seperate for a year and see where we are from there. As much as my heart says I love him I know now I have to go. It kills me but I know that there is no going back so.... If you all don't mind..... I'd like some support, encouragment, and advice on how to proceed with this. As it is already painful enough


----------



## Lostouthere (Aug 24, 2011)

If you was in a abusive relationship you are doing the right thing. Just get out and leave it alone and dont look back. Keep your head up because the road ahead is tough but we are here to support you all the way. it will be many days where you are very emotional just try and keep it together.


----------

